# Ha! Remake of 'Red Sonja' Being Planned!!!



## Guro Harold (May 2, 2006)

It's true!!!

See his link for summary:
http://www.variety.com/index.asp?layout=upsell_article&articleID=VR1117942349&categoryID=13&cs=1


----------



## Kreth (May 2, 2006)

While they're remaking cheesy movies, why don't they redo Krull as well?


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2006)

Conan the detroyed was a fav. of mine where the hell is that going to be done.
Terry


----------



## Kreth (May 2, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Conan the detroyed was a fav. of mine where the hell is that going to be done.
> Terry


I hear Brock Lesnar is looking for work... :uhyeah:


----------



## Swordlady (May 2, 2006)

HEY!  I *liked* Red Sonja.  Sure, the movie was cheesy and stupid (that one scene with the female guardians pathetically swinging swords at their attackers was plain bad) - but in a fun kind of way.

Some of those old 80's sword-and-sorcery flicks were just downright painful to watch...

*cough* Sword and the Sorceror *cough*


----------



## Kreth (May 2, 2006)

The original Conan the Barbarian is still the best. Although, I think the writers were desperate for material, as they combined elements of several of Howard's original stories.


----------



## stickarts (May 2, 2006)

Arnold says that there was an original plan of making 3 Conan movies. Too bad they never got to do the 3rd one. I am sure eventually someone will do another one.


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2006)

Hey, I think Beastmaster is on HBO tonight (for the 1 millionth time) !


----------



## Drac (May 3, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Hey, I think Beastmaster is on HBO tonight (for the 1 millionth time) !


 
You are correct...


----------



## phlaw (May 3, 2006)

As of 2004 they were still planning on making another Conan.
http://www.cinescape.com/0/Editorial.asp?aff_id=0&this_cat=Movies&action=page&obj_id=42670

Do some searches and you might fond mre recent news, I thought I read something just a few months ago.


----------



## phlaw (May 3, 2006)

Another link

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7845099883944494845&q=xma&pl=true


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

Cool! Any word yet on who's gonna play Sonja?


----------



## HKphooey (May 3, 2006)

Milla Jovovich from Fifth Element would be awesome for that role!


----------



## green meanie (May 3, 2006)

I hear Kenpo Tess might be up for the role.


----------



## HKphooey (May 3, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> I hear Kenpo Tess might be up for the role.


 
 I almost just choke on lunch, laughing so hard.  

But yes, she could play the role!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 3, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> HEY! I *liked* Red Sonja. Sure, the movie was cheesy and stupid (that one scene with the female guardians pathetically swinging swords at their attackers was plain bad) - but in a fun kind of way.
> 
> Some of those old 80's sword-and-sorcery flicks were just downright painful to watch...
> 
> *cough* Sword and the Sorceror *cough*


 

Come on!

You mean you did not like the tri-blade and that fact that the second and third blades could be detached?


----------



## Swordlady (May 3, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Come on!
> 
> You mean you did not like the tri-blade and that fact that the second and third blades could be detached?


 
I don't know what kind of crack the screenwriter of that movie was writing: "Swords are cool; so I'll add two more blades to make it even COOLER!"  That tri-blade sword was THE ugliest piece of crap I've ever seen.

Not only was that sword ugly, the hero (a term I'm using VERY loosely) easily smashed through several enemy swords into tiny bits for most of the movie.  So how come his vaunted tri-blade sword _shattered_ during the first few seconds of the grand finale?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 3, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I don't know what kind of crack the screenwriter of that movie was writing: "Swords are cool; so I'll add two more blades to make it even COOLER!" That tri-blade sword was THE ugliest piece of crap I've ever seen.
> 
> Not only was that sword ugly, the hero (a term I'm using VERY loosely) easily smashed through several enemy swords into tiny bits for most of the movie. So how come his vaunted tri-blade sword _shattered_ during the first few seconds of the grand finale?




*Iron[/]y or the lack there of ? 

Drama?

Not sure but guess what 20+ years later we still remember the movie.  *


----------

